# Rallies or Meets



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Is there a difference between a Rally and a Meet or have I just asked a very silly question.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Is there a difference between a Rally and a Meet or have I just asked a very silly question.


 :? :? 
IS A RALLY where you play silly games and get drunk

a informal meet is where a lot of keys are exchanged  and then get drunk :lol: :lol:

i


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Yes,
Look at explanation for each on front page. As if you did not know that Pusser :lol: :lol: 

Or if you could not be bothered to look, I have pasted it for you below.


Definitions: Motorhome Rallies are organised events where marshalls / staff will be present and usually held at the Motorhome Shows or rally fields, forum section is HERE. The Motorhome Meets are informal 'get together' type affairs where a member posts in the Forums / organiser they are going somewhere for the weekend and anyone else is free to join them.

Are you going to volunteer as a marshal? Hope you have cleaned your six gun. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi puss I shall attempt to give you my interpretation of both
*Rally,* Usually organised by the rally staff of MHF and the parking /booking is also done by MHF staff and you turn up placed in position by the rally marshall and normally take part in whatever theme or show the rally is all about

*Informal meet,* Any member post on MHF where and when he/she is going, if you want to join them book and pay for your own pitch , park where you like Following the sites own rules and do what you like, mix in with folk or stay in your van Nothing is expected or reqd of you,
if someone has beat me to the reply sorry for repeating it
Geo


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It should be a silly question but as soon as someone defines one or the other, someone else argues that the definition is wrong. So here is my unofficial take on the subject. A meet is something anyone can propose on the lines of I'm staying in this layby on the A1/CCC site/farmers field on Saurday come and join me. If it was for example at a caravan site those attending make all the arrangements with the site including payment. In practice once one or two of the rally stalwarts get involved all sorts of extras are organised like pub trips. Rallies are more organised with the organiser making all the on site arrangements but if its ashow you still have to buy your own entry ticket. I have to say that from time to time even those differences are blurred.


Regards Frank


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks all. I did wonder along those lines but didn't know there was an explantion somewhere.  

Saurmans explanation was the one that I got straight away. I understand things like that.

So a rally is the best one to choose if you wish to get pissed with assistance and advice where the bar is and directions back to your vehicle afterwards.

A meet you have to do it all yourself and have to crawl back home and see if you can find the right motorhome.

There appears to be many attractions to either mode of rally.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pusser
Both are equally as good as the other mate. The definitions are always going to be blurred, but you get the general idea from what has been posted. The rally and meets team all look forward to you attending a few more now that you have broken the ice so to speak :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

Trust you to ask the most awkward question on the books. :roll: 

In truth there have been numerous attempts to define the difference and at this stage the best definition (although considerably simplified) is probably the one pointed to by stevercar.

There are many other important issues in the background though, mostly concerned with the legal issues surrounding camping legislation and liability. For instance MHF holds an exemption certificate allowing us to use sites not licenced for camping for a temporary period (similar to CLs) and that certificate would only be used for a rally where a designated member of staff would oversee the organisation. For this reason, meets organised by members should only be held on licensed campsites - not including rally fields for which the exemption certificate may be required. This doesn't preclude meets being held at rallies which come under the banner of official organisations such as the C&CC or CC where they would hold the appropriate exemption certificate.
There is also the liability issue. Where members arranging meets book places or services at campsites, with ferry companies or with other suppliers, the booking/s must be made in the name/s of individual members so as not to leave MHF exposed to any liability in the event of a mishap. Meets are supported by, but not under the direct control of MHF so this must be clearly understood. MHF members should never make any booking in connection with meets or rallies using the name of MHF except with the express permission of Nuke. Anyone needing further guidance should contact the meets or rally co-ordinators.

I could go on but hopefully you can now appreciate that the issue isn't quite as simple as it first appears. Bet you're sorry you asked now Pusser. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Bet you're sorry you asked now Pusser. :lol: :lol: :lol:


If he isn't, then I'm sorry he asked :roll: I thought I understood it.

Rallies - formal (i.e. dinner jacket and tie)
Meets - informal (i.e. dungarees and wellies)

Something like that, anyway :wink:

Gerald


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> A meet you have to do it all yourself and have to crawl back home and see if you can find the right motorhome.
> 
> There appears to be many attractions to either mode of rally.


Plenty of other people will crawl back with you, so you won't be alone :lol:

Olley


----------

